# How does Via rail pricing work?



## Andrew (Aug 22, 2011)

Does Via rail use a pricing system similar to Amtrak? I tried to find this on their website but to no avail. I will most likely be using the corridor services.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 22, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Does Via rail use a pricing system similar to Amtrak? I tried to find this on their website but to no avail. I will most likely be using the corridor services.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you log in to via.ca, their site is similar to Amtraks, but you have to specify to/from to get prices on their Trains! Dont overlook specials and be sure and check it in English! :giggle:


----------



## AlanB (Aug 22, 2011)

VIA is basically a 2 bucket system, discounted & regular. They do however from time to time run special sales.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

AlanB said:


> VIA is basically a 2 bucket system, discounted & regular. They do however from time to time run special sales.


There are actually several (not two) booking classes with differing restrictions regarding exchange or refunds, and sometimes advance booking requirements.

Via`s system is more akin to multiple-fare class yield management systems used by airlines and hotel companies than to Amtrak's bucket system. That said, there obviously are buckets in the sense that a limited number of tickets can be sold on each train in a given fare class.

Canada’s Auditor General (an officer of Parliament that reviews government departments and programs) mentioned a report a couple of years that Via’s yield management was not not up to current good practice. That was acknowledged by Via’s management, and there has been a visible effort to sell proactively to maximize revenue per seat-km. This has included more express deals. It has also included more restrictions on booking tickets, which is currently the subject of a rather heated debate between Via and regular commuters on corridor trains.

There has been discussion on rail fan sites about the greater number of last minute deals on the Canadian. That may reflect the current market conditions. But I am sure it is also the result of the increased emphasis on yield management.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 1, 2011)

Guest said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > VIA is basically a 2 bucket system, discounted & regular. They do however from time to time run special sales.
> ...


Well, I just scored one of them, Vancouver to Toronto in a roomette for CAD 514 + tax, so I whatever they are doing, I am good with it.


----------

